#ubuntu-au 2011-01-31
<nisshh> blahdeblah, truth is, ive been jobless for nearly 3 years
<nisshh> gone to over 115 job interviews in that time, nothing
<nisshh> not a single one got me a job
<ikt> that's not good
<ikt> how old are you?
<nisshh> ikt, nah it sucks
<nisshh> im 19
<ikt> oh that's not so abd
<nisshh> it is when you have parents like mine
<ikt> drats :/
<ikt> are you unable to get a temporary low end job while you study?
<nisshh> but seriously, people keep telling me to stay positive and such, but i dare anyone to go for that many interviews and still be positive
<nisshh> i am currently not studying
<nisshh> my last college enrolment got rejected
<nisshh> so im doing nothing till midyear
<nisshh> ikt, i used to have a job, but i had it for about 4 weeks and a dude came along with an engineering degree and they let me go
<nisshh> and hired him instead
<ikt> :/
<nisshh> this is really quite sad
<ikt> if you've got some certs why not go for something like phone monkey/
<nisshh> but ive actually been refused a job at macca's
<ikt> even just while you look for a better job
<nisshh> at this point, im just trying to get *a* job and keep it :)
<nisshh> im so desperate at this point that im willing to get a job doing anything
<ikt> go go internode phone monkey :D
<ikt> impossible to fail
<ikt> unless you're ikt
<nisshh> heh, i dont think they have an office in WA
<ikt> any wa isp?
<nisshh> yeah, there are some small ones
<nisshh> i think telstra has an office in perth
<nisshh> but not sure about internode/iinet/etc
<nisshh> ikt, i have 4 1/2 certs currently, one for mechanics and 3 1/2 for IT
<nisshh> still means i dont have an engineering degree or such though
<ikt> I'm 24 and just getting into cert 3
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> My first job out of high school was as a landscape labourer. If you've been out of work for that long surely centrelink will pay you to do a forklift ticket or some such
<ikt> yeah I think that's the idea, just get ANY job, and then use that experience to leverage yourself into better jobs
<nisshh> head_victim, tried centrelink, they refused me youth allowance and refused to help me find a job
<ikt> there's also a lot of weight against you partly because of your age
<nisshh> ikt, ive even applied to places such as macca's, the local newspaper, my relatives, etc, nothing
<nisshh> yeah that too
<nisshh> i find that either teens are getting hired or really qualified people, but not me
<ikt> that's odd
<nisshh> im stuck in the middle
<ikt> tried going the route of dressing yourself down?
<nisshh> dressing myself down?
<ikt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overqualification
<nisshh> ikt, i dont see that im overqualified for anything tbh, i didnt even do year 11 & 12
<ikt> you said maccas won't hire you
<head_victim> I think you should look at finishing 11 & 12 then but that's just me
<ikt> if I walk into maccas today I reckon I could walk out with a job
<ikt> I'm the same though
<ikt> I never finished year 11 and 12
<ikt> but I've worked helping out some small businesses and at woolworths for 2 years
<ikt> now I'm in the unusual position of being decently experienced but under-qualified
<nisshh> ikt, overqualification to me doesnt make sense, because the job where i got let go because of the guy with the engineering degree was iga
<nisshh> as a labourer
<nisshh> yeah
<ikt>  tried centrelink, they refused me youth allowance and refused to help me find a job <- OMG yes
<ikt> just saw that
<nisshh> same thing happened to you?
<ikt> "you need to hand in your resume to this job company, they will help you find a job", so I do and get 0 response and no calls
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> ive also been to three employment agencies
<nisshh> they did crap all
<ikt> apparently they are the laziest people on the planet
<ikt> which makes sense to me
<nisshh> heh, yep
<ikt> I'm just trying to get cert3/4 so I can go work at node/adam as a phone monkey, while still studying for a better job
<nisshh> cert 3/4 in what?
<ikt> it
<nisshh> ah right
<nisshh> im half way through diploma currently
<nisshh> not at uni though
<nisshh> at TAFE
<ikt> nice :)
<nisshh> yeah, ill say that when i have a job :)
<eternal> stupid people
<nisshh> eternal, ?
<eternal> stupid people
<ikt> how very odd
<ikt> seemed to follow me
<ikt> unless he just went into every room
<nisshh> heh, dunno what a freenode staff was doing in here :|
<ikt> following eternal I'd say
<ikt> * paultag has kicked eternal from #ubuntu-bugs (eternal) <-
<nisshh> ironically, i was just talking to marienz yesterday
<ikt> he's been kicked out of all the rooms I'm in
<nisshh> ah yes
<nisshh> this would be why: 09:25:02 < eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> ikt, apparently that dude was kb's from UBT as well :)
<nisshh> kd'd
<ikt> oh nice
<nisshh> kb'd*!
<ikt> not as fun as a k-line :P
<nisshh> heh, no
<ikt> sed stop being so slow :x
<ikt> permission denied wha
<ikt> test
<ikt> http://advisories.internode.on.net/item/8172/
<ikt> goooood morning ubuntu au :)
<sagaci> morning
<ikt> do you happen to know a better utility for looking at cpu uage than top?
<sagaci> not off the top of my head, no
<ikt> htop is showing both cpus maxed out at 100% but the process list has the top cpu user as htop @ 1.3%
<head_victim> ikt: system monitor?
<ikt> on a headless server
<head_victim> Oh right ;)
<ikt> http://ikt.id.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/cpuage.png
<head_victim> surely some watch cat /blah/tingo/place should do it
<ikt> ah it' sok
<ikt> was just a backlog of emails
<ikt> server must have just fallen over after the 3 power outages and 10 internet connection drops yesterday
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-01
<ikt> good ol' zimbra
<blahdeblah> ikt: Other useful tools for troubleshooting: iostat, vmstat, sysstat/isag
<ikt> cheers blahdeblah 
<ikt> blahdeblah, are you in brisbane by any chance?
<blahdeblah> yep
<ikt> come to -chat ;)
<th3slay3r> hey
<ikt> heya th3slay3r :D
<ikt> sup?
<th3slay3r> nuthin much just found this team thing
<th3slay3r> i luv ubuntu
<th3slay3r> bye
<ikt> =)
<Phlosten> rightio
<ikt> feel the love
<ikt> the thing I'm wondering about though
<ikt> is where did that guy go? and what possible contributions did we miss out on
<head_victim> He'll be back, just not one of us weirdo's that are connected 24/7
<ikt> oh nice
<sagaci> Evening
<nisshh> hey sagaci
<sagaci> What's happening
<nisshh> sagaci, not much :)
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, us 24/7 people are damn strange :)
<sagaci> It's half nine
<nisshh> sagaci, and? :)
<sagaci> Just wanted to try saying it like that
<nisshh> sagaci, hah, your old fashioned :)
<head_victim> Heh speaking of half nine (really poor segway ahead) what do people think of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane/SignUpSheet as an email to write out?
<head_victim> We had about 20 people want to be emailed about the team
<sagaci> lca is over, what's the sign up sheet for
<nisshh> head_victim, i like your idea on that page
<nisshh> looks good
<head_victim> To email those that signed up to be emailed :)
<head_victim> About 20 signed up on the sheet
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> Attendence sheet?
<head_victim> Sorry, was actually only 14 (nah we had a sheet for people to add their email address to if they wanted to know more about the team)
<sagaci> Oh ok
<nisshh> head_victim, i wonder if thatll actually get us more active members or just some idlers... :|
<head_victim> nisshh: only one way to find out :D
<sagaci> Damn dem idlers
 * head_victim idles a lot
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah, im just saying :)
<head_victim> I have google schway coming out my ears
<head_victim> Schwag*
<nisshh> heh
<head_victim> Scored a 2gb usb drive from them as well as about 10 pens, 20 stickers and some notebooks
<nisshh> nice
<head_victim> Aww no secret stuff on it though
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> "Buy one 2GB USB today and get 11MB's of secret CIA information for just 6.99!" <- head_victim
<head_victim> I was hoping I could get rich selling it to either wikileaks or the gov, I'm a capitalist not an idealist ;)
<nisshh> haha
<nisshh> head_victim, i found this blog post title a few days back: "Wikileaks breakaway openleaks gets leaked" <- oh the irony :)
<head_victim> nisshh: you still ok for chairing next week's meeting?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: just thought I'd see if you had any pictures from the Monday night Pancake Manor meetup last week. I saw you and Benjamin with cameras and I"d left mine in the car so I was hoping others had some.
 * blahdeblah checks phone cam
<head_victim> Nah you had a real camera there as well
<blahdeblah> not me
<blahdeblah> I think that was dns53-irssi
<blahdeblah> Nothing on my phone from then.
<blahdeblah> I have a couple from open day, but they're pretty crap
<head_victim> Oh I swear you had a camera, maybe it was someone else
 * head_victim pokes dns53-irssi 
<head_victim> dns53: we were just poking you, did you happen to get any pictures of the meetup at the Pancake Manor last week?
<dns53> i didn't, i'll ask my brother
<head_victim> Thanks mate, I'm hoping someone does or I'll kick myself for leaving my camera in the car.
<dns53> he didn't take any but the omgubuntu! guy did, i'll send him an email
<head_victim> Hah I've already emailed him
<sagaci> Hey
<dns53> hey
<head_victim> Evening sagaci, while we're on the topic, you didn't get any pictures of the Pancake Manor meetup did you?
<sagaci> Nope, don't think anyone did
 * head_victim kicks himself for leaving his in the car
<sagaci> Bruteforce
<head_victim> Ok, well I'm thinking I may as well just send this email out to people that signed up on the open day now if no one has any major objections?
<head_victim> I'm assuming best practice is to just put them all on a BCC for privacy?
<head_victim> Some of this handwriting is atrocious.
<elky> geeks don't know how to use that dead tree stuff
<head_victim> Yeah, it REALLY shows
<sagaci> Or they're doctors
<head_victim> I write well enough to be a doctor :/
<sagaci> Alpha 2 on thursday. Finally
<bwright> Hello.
<head_victim> Yeah I just cleaned up my VMs (I had a couple of hundred GBs of old ones) so I can start afresh for alpha2 for Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<head_victim> Evening bwright 
<bwright> head_victim: I am actually trying to move towards developing for ubuntu now :-)
<head_victim> bwright: good to hear mate, any particular area of interest?
<bwright> Not fussed at the moment but hopefully something that gets me programming in C,++ or Python.
<head_victim> Ah k, have you got someone mentoring you to help you decide?
<bwright> I have not got a mentor yet but maybe sometime this week I will look into that.
<jfer> evening
<jfer> how did the open day go?
<head_victim> jfer: really well, will be doing a write up tomorrow about it
<head_victim> bwright: there is a good program to help you out if you're just starting out but not sure how to go about it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development
<jfer> good to know
<bwright> head_victim: Thanks.
<head_victim> bwright: no worries mate, I'm on that team but my focus is documentation
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-02
<blahdeblah> bradm: got a minute for a quick PM?
<bradm> blahdeblah: sure, whats up?
<ikt> didn't quite know how to say hope you don't die to queensland people :/
<Phlosten> better to say 'hold onto something that is really solid'
<ikt> of course flash is messing up :(
<ikt> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/caillins13
<Phlosten> 2500 viewers, holy moly
<Phlosten> our Collinsville office just lost power, as did the town
<Phlosten> backup power on mobile tower is only 8 hours
<Phlosten> smite thee down QLDers, mother nature has it in for you lot
<ikt> jeez
<sagaci> 5400 viewers
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> the highest I've seen is like 9000 viewers
<ikt> borederline want to go back onto my windows system
<ikt> I cannot full screen the ustream stream while having the abc24 stream at the same time
<ikt> man I hate flash ._.
<ikt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/speakers-and-sound-gtk
<ikt> did this ever get made?
<head_victim> Can't say I've seen anything like it
<ikt> ah bwright joined the beginners team
<ikt> I'm not the token Australian any more :(
<head_victim> Haha I'm in there to :D
<head_victim> No idea where kermiac went though. That was odd
<ikt> oh yeah
<ikt> he was there as well
<ikt> man I miss kermaic :(
<ikt> could really use his leadership to run a bug jam
<head_victim> I'd more than happy to help out but I don't know nearly enough about bugs to do too much on that topic sorry
<ikt> I sort of know what's going on
<ikt> but I just don't put in enough hours to have it down solid
<ikt> and yeah I've been pretty cynical about the web cam thing
<ikt> it's gonna hit at like 1am and the power will go out, so we'll not see much :X
<ikt> I ain't staying up till 1am to watch a blank screen
<head_victim> Hah yeah
<head_victim> Oh and I'm happy to report we only had 2 bounces of the 14 people who signed up, apparently one is over quota on their uni inbox and the other I can't read the writing well enough to get it to the correct address.
<ikt> 14 people signed up to?
<head_victim> On the open day we had a "sign up and we'll send you 1 spam email" and 14 people wanted to know about the team
<head_victim> It was in case people didn't want to take flyers and stuff and just wanted to find out more info while they're at their own computer
<ikt> oh yeah
<ikt> that's great to hear :)
<head_victim> Yeah can't hurt that's for sure :D
<head_victim> My goal over the next month is to write up a wiki page with all the stuff I used and learnt so that it's easier for others to run events in their local area.
<ikt> sweet
<dns-xo> hi
 * head_victim waves to dns-xo 
<ikt> heya dns-xo 
<ikt> what you up to?
<head_victim> ikt: I probably can't afford the trip to Ballarat for the next lca but at least I can help someone else set up a reasonable stand. That and there are heaps of computer markets and stuff people can hold stands at. Uni open days, local school fetes, etc.
<ikt> exactly and we need to bulk our wiki up a bit
<head_victim> Yep, with good info though not just stuff that's already available elsewhere
<dns-xo> i have family there so it should be cheap for me
<head_victim> The travel and accomodation would kill me, I barely scraped up enough for the hobbyist ticket :/
<ikt> gotta get a job
<ikt> high paying job
<ikt> millions of dollars
<ikt> and then pay for all of us
<dns-xo> you could volunteer, that is free*
<head_victim> dns-xo: still gotta get there and find somewhere to stay :P
<praetorian> head_victim: get a job :P
<head_victim> I have one :D
<head_victim> It's just not in IT :/
<praetorian> ok
<praetorian> get a /better/ one
<head_victim> Hah yeah working on that this week actually
<head_victim> It's sad when even government jobs look really appealing
<head_victim> praetorian: you hiring?
<praetorian> unsure
 * praetorian looks
<praetorian> but they aint in lqd
<praetorian> :P
<head_victim> Ah, kinda like Brisbane :/
<praetorian> hehe
<head_victim> Unless it's work from home...
<praetorian> heh
<head_victim> Hey I'm trying here :)
<head_victim> dns-xo: ping
<dns-xo> hey
<head_victim> Can I quickly PM you?
<dns-xo> sure
<sagaci> Hey
<head_victim> Evening
<sagaci> Morning
<head_victim> LIES
<head_victim> How was your trip home, uneventful I hope?
<sagaci> Even though i was getting the hang of brisbane's public transport system, it was such a relief to be back in sydney looking at the wreck of a train map sydney has
<head_victim> I haven't used Brisbane public transport for over 10 years :/
<jfer> head_victim, nice work on the report.
<head_victim> ?
<head_victim> I haven't done one yet :P
<jfer> for lca open day
<head_victim> If you're referring to the PDF elky did one up
<head_victim> (I'm madly writing down details for the wiki now)
<jfer> oh i thought that you worked on it
<head_victim> Nah I'm not that artistic ;) Wiki styles is about as good as I get.
<jfer> ah ok. well i am sure that you will do a good job with that
<jfer> is blahdeblah there?
<head_victim> It's a bit late for him but pinging him might wake him :D
<jfer> fair enough. do you know how he went with the order he placed with canonical?
<head_victim> Not sure if it's coming or not but we made sure he had enough to cover the orders he already had from people from the leftovers of the day.
<jfer> has he heard back from them yet?
<head_victim> I think he sent an email to the list recently saying to contact him if you're interested
<jfer> oh ok
<head_victim> Well I gotta scoot myself, if you're interested in the stickers just have a look over the mailing list and shoot paul an email.
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<head_victim> I've just updated it with a lot of information about how the day went
<nisshh> head_victim, nice, looks like it went well then :)
<head_victim> nisshh: yeah was really good, nice to see heaps of people turn out and was good to socialise a bit. 
<head_victim> I gotta go pick up some more PC parts :/
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-03
<head_victim> blahdeblah: thanks, it was half written last night half written this morning, some of the parts didn't line up. If you have any pictures please put them up as well :D
<head_victim> ANd now I'm gone
<head_victim> Oh goodie, livecd time. Apparently I didn't quite get all the sata drives back in the right ports on the mb.
<sagaci> alpha 2
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah that was half the reason for the rebuild. Had to put in a different cpu cooler and added a 500gb drive I had spare so I can get back into VMs
<sagaci> hi
<ikt> heya sagaci, what you up to?
<sagaci> just had tea. earliest i've had tea in a while
<ikt> oo
<ikt> you like lipton or ?
<ikt> I have tons of lipton ice tea
<sagaci> bushells
<ikt> go through the stuff like a horse does water
<ikt> gotta try bushells
<ikt> I make the mistake of putting a shitload of sugar in my tea
<ikt> always have to much, make it so sweet my teeth rot
<sagaci> i don't sugar my tea
<ikt> milk?
<sagaci> yep, have that
<ikt> http://cdn.nearlyfreespeech.net/jandmstatic/strips/2011-01-13.png <- lol
<Blank__> ikt, hahah so true
<Phlosten> blankety blanks
<sagaci> i'm looking for a specific post on planet ubuntu, is there any way to find posts older than the ones on planet.ubuntu.com
<sagaci> just clarifying, I don't know the author
<ikt> ah ok
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> where's jeff waugh
<ikt> there's not many feeds
<sagaci> alpha 2 released, get it while it's buggy
<blahdeblah> head_victim: ping
<blahdeblah> head_victim: For when you get back: I'm going to the post office today to send some stickers (inside CDs) - do you want me to send a few to Boden Matthews (email on the list about 7:30) as well?  Has he sent you his address?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: nah he hasn't sent me a number of an address
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I'll contact him directly
<head_victim> You have many left after your order is filled?
<blahdeblah> Stacks
<head_victim> Ah k no worries
<head_victim> I was thinking of contacting the it flood people and offering a bunch to them
<blahdeblah> I've already been talking to them
<head_victim> Ah ok I wasn't sure which group you were talking to, I do remember you saying you were helping out
<head_victim> That's the qlditrelief.org one?
<blahdeblah> Rick Saul, who runs the High & Dry group on Facebook is one of my clients - he is going to offer a choice of Windows & Ubuntu
<blahdeblah> head_victim: No, the other one
<head_victim> Ah k, well if he would like a bunch of CDs with the business card (so people can get support) just let me know.
<blahdeblah> Will do.
<head_victim> I'll shoot an email to the qlditrelief people as well
<blahdeblah> No worries
<head_victim> I'm going to offer the CD and a business card so they aren't left hanging with this "new weird OS".
<blahdeblah> yep
<blahdeblah> I will use the CDs as the package for the stickers, and throw in 2 business cards with each lot.
<head_victim> Makes sense to me. 
<head_victim> I contacted Clinton to offer some to Humbug and/or The Edge but he's probably busy recuperating. I'd just hate to still have them all here when the new release comes out.
<blahdeblah> Clinton was telling me that the Edge is a great place for meetings, since they already "get" Open Source.  Free Internet, too, IIRC.
<head_victim> Yeah I offered a poster, some business cards and CDs in case they had a place there for people to put stuff for others to take.
<sagaci> alpha 2 not booting on bare metal
<sagaci> kernel panic etc etc
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-04
<head_victim> New x-server fail?
<head_victim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/712082
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> they haven't uploaded the new stuff yet
<ikt> afaik
<blahdeblah> ikt: Can you email me your address for the sticker mailout?
<blahdeblah> ikt: Or do you already have some from open day?
<ikt> i'm in adelaide :)
<ikt> i don't have any :s
<blahdeblah> ikt: I thought you were coming to LCA
<ikt> my broke ass ain't going anywhere :P
<blahdeblah> OK
<Phlosten> find a photocopier, scan, send broke ass wherever you want...
<blahdeblah> ikt: Well, email me your address and the stickers will be yours
<blahdeblah> Anyone know if Karl Bowden is on IRC?
<ikt> lol Phlosten 
<Phlosten> blahdeblah, are those stickers from Canonical?
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: Yep - going to the post office today
<Phlosten> wasnt sure whether they were official or just ordered from somewhere else
<blahdeblah> Canonical sent them to us for open day - see mailing list, and thank head_victim
<ikt> oh yeah
<Phlosten> was going to catch up on mailing list reading tomorrow
<Phlosten> been a really chaotic week, kinda expected after being away for 10 days
<Phlosten> people are getting annoyed at me telling them to go away
<blahdeblah> People.  They get like that.
<Phlosten> taking a hint from Carol from Google, getting people to realise not everything is an 'emergency'
<head_victim> Hah that was a good talk that one
<ikt> head has a ton of cd's he wants to get rid of, would it be possible to merge the stickers with the cds ?
<Phlosten> need to follow up with some cookies
<ikt> speak of the devil :P
<head_victim> ikt: we have more CDs than stickers but blahdeblah is merging the 2 with some business cards as well perhaps
<blahdeblah> ikt: I took a box of 100 CDs from head_victim, and am sending them out as the envelope for the stickers
<ikt> ok sweet
<head_victim> Somehow in the confusion we had 3 different sets of varying number of CDs sent to the LCA Open Day. Some to me and 2 lots to the LCA people
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Any 64-bit CDs in that?
<head_victim> Nah they are ALL 32 bit 10.10 desktops
<head_victim> I checked them :/
<blahdeblah> ;-(
<head_victim> Yeah, made me double take yesterday as I installed it on the wife's PC alongside Windows7 and I forgot it was only 32 bit and wondering why a 64bit application refused to run.
<head_victim> That's what I get for being lazy and not burning my own disk and just using that one I guess
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Just emailed you a CD request.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: cool, I'm sending some down south to jellyware for computerbank and luv as well now
<blahdeblah> Last call for stickers!  If you haven't got me your snail mail address yet - please do so right now.
<blahdeblah> ikt: This means you!  :-)
<ikt> lol ok
<ikt> oh sorry
<ikt> i just went out
<ikt> blahdeblah, 
<blahdeblah> just in time, ikt
<blahdeblah> I just finished the LAST lot of CDs & stickers before heading off...
<ikt> i didn't get your email
<ikt> !?
<Phlosten> is today over yet? oh wait, damn, not yet :S
<Phlosten> should hack around with Ubuntu, that will be more fun
<ikt> where can you find the humidity ?
<ikt> anyone have a weather site
<blahdeblah> ikt: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ60901/IDQ60901.94576.shtml
<blahdeblah> That's Brisbane - should be a link on the page for your part of Oz
<ikt> yours says rel hum is like 60%
<ikt> ours is the same
<ikt> are you covered in sweat?
<blahdeblah> This is the closest one to me: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ60901/IDQ60901.94576.shtml
<blahdeblah> Our rel hum is more like 75%
<ikt> damn!
<blahdeblah> Actually, i would have guessed 90%, but apparently i'm not that good a judge...
<blahdeblah> (Although, the Redlands observations were 3 hours ago...)
<blahdeblah> Mozzarella cheese is the bomb.
<blahdeblah> (Just in case you guys weren't aware.)
<blahdeblah>  ;-)
<head_victim> hah "sudo apt-get ingest mozzarella-cheese"
<blahdeblah> yeah!
<sagaci> head_victim: are you getting that kernel panic?
<head_victim> sagaci: nah I don't have any alphas installed yet
<blahdeblah> alphas are for people with loads of spare time on their hands.  :-)
<head_victim> Well I normally boot up some VMs for alphas but just haven't gotten there this release yet :/
<ikt> this is probably the most unstable alpha I have seen in a while
<ikt> which is good because stable alphas are boring!
<blahdeblah> head_victim: VMs aren't much of a test - even Windoze runs well in VMs
<sagaci> yeah, I always try to install alphas onto my laptop but this one won't even boot, already a bug filed under high importance. Hopefully it's fixed soon.
<sagaci> brb, tryin kubuntu alpha
<Phlosten> running alphas in a VM are a good test, need to make sure it works well under VMs too
<sagaci> fail
<Phlosten> sagacifail!
<head_victim> I use alphas mainly just to test out the programs I've always used to make sure the bugs that are going to affect me get reported.
<ikt> wow
<ikt> just got my course timetable and you guessed it
<ikt> tuesday 6:30-9:30
<ikt> -_-
<Phlosten> ikt, i didnt guess it
<Phlosten> ikt, what are you studying?
<ikt> cert 3 in it
<elky> 6:30am?!
<Phlosten> imagine a room full of potential IT techs at 6:30am......more redbull!!
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I just found out that our local library is doing an IT expo in March.  I volunteered to help out, give free sessions, etc. and they said they don't accept any volunteer help.  :-(  I then asked if they would take some free CDs, stickers, and posters to give out, explaining that Ubuntu was a free alternative to Windows and Mac.  The librarian's response "that's ambitious!"
<blahdeblah> I told her, no, it's not ambitious - it already works.  I couldn't believe she hadn't heard of Linux at all.
<blahdeblah> Just shows how bug #1 is so true
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Phlosten> blahdeblah, go to the local council and find someone there who is not so closed minded
<blahdeblah> I thought librarians were supposed to be subversive freedom fighters disguised as nerds, but it seems this one is just a slave of the status quo.  ;-(
<Phlosten> i know the guy that does the IT systems for library here, he is FOSS friendly
<Phlosten> blahdeblah, there is some extra ammunition now, legislation that requires government departments to consider open source software when making IT decisions
<Phlosten> someone was talking about it in lightning talks at LCA
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: yeah, i was there.
<blahdeblah> But this is not their IT decision - it's just a free public expo
<Phlosten> but, it is a good thing to bring up for those that are unaware of alternatives
<blahdeblah> Why do you think i was there offering to help?  ;-)
<Phlosten> you need to take a big stick next time, the Stick of Understanding(tm)
<blahdeblah> I prefer the Carrot of Freedom (tm)
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> how we doing?
<ikt> good
<ikt> and you hot_wheelz ?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: what day in march?
<blahdeblah> 8-26, mostly just 1 workshop per day
<head_victim> Ahh ok, well would we be allowed to run a Ubuntu workshop?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: It's in Redlands, not Brisbane.
<head_victim> It's ok, I have a car ;)
<blahdeblah> No, that's what i already asked.
<head_victim> Ah ok so they're running it all?
<blahdeblah> yep
<head_victim> Ah bummer
<blahdeblah> Not even a whiff of volunteer possibilities.
<blahdeblah> Maybe they've had too many problems with pushy people in the past
<head_victim> I was going to offer to help you out for a day of stuff if we could line it up with a day off
<hot_wheelz> i have a dvb driver and would like to see if it can be included who can i talk to to about this?...Thx 
<ikt> a dvb driver? wouldn't that go into the kernel?
<ikt> can you link the driver?
<head_victim> Usually yes, not sure about the "non free" ones though
<hot_wheelz> head_victim can i send to you to take a look?
<head_victim> I wouldn't know what to do with it to be honest, I'm asking around though. So what I'm understanding is that you have a driver that is currently not available in Ubuntu. You want it included so that it's available to all and so that you don't have to compile it yourself each time, correct?
<hot_wheelz> right
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Got any stickers left?  I'm down to 6 sheets after sending out that batch today.
<head_victim> If it's a kernel module you'll need to get it into the linux kernel (not just Ubuntu) and if it's application code you'll need to look at MTU (masters of the universe) type people to help you out.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: not sure actually, I'll have to check the box.
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: as for the MOTU https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted is a good place to start.
<hot_wheelz> u talkin to me head_victim?
<head_victim> Yep :D
<blahdeblah> I reckon hot_wheelz is better off trying to get the driver in the mainline kernel, so that all distros get it.
<hot_wheelz> cool thx mate
<hot_wheelz> howto?
<blahdeblah> Not sure how to do it.  Make sure it's published on a git server somewhere would be a good start though.  Then announce on lkml mailing list maybe?
<blahdeblah> It's like i'm psychic! ;-)
<hot_wheelz> i would like to see it in 11.04 if possible
<blahdeblah> hot_wheelz: Pretty unlikely, i would guess.
<head_victim> So is it something you've created or something you've found. If it's something you've found I would consult the people who wrote it.
<hot_wheelz> ok
<blahdeblah> hot_wheelz: You could also chat to the folks in #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-devel and see what they have to say about it.
<hot_wheelz> head_victim can i send to you to take a look?
<hot_wheelz> sorry
<head_victim> I wouldn't know what I was looking at sorry.
<head_victim> I'm not really a developer
<blahdeblah> hot_wheelz: Is this your code, or someone else's?
<hot_wheelz> my bad i didn't mean to reprint that comment
<hot_wheelz> this is the card i'm talking about http://digitalnow.com.au/product_pages/Quad.html
<head_victim> Do you have drivers or are you seeking drivers?
<hot_wheelz> it's a leadtek device
<hot_wheelz> i have
<hot_wheelz> http://forums.dvbowners.com/index.php?showtopic=11978
<ikt> hrmm
<head_victim> If you wrote them then I'd suggest going to #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-devel like blahdeblah suggest, if you didn't write them then you will need to take it up with the people who wrote the drivers. I have had dealings with that company in the past and not had much luck at all.
<ikt> there are potential legal issues
<ikt> which may explain why they're not in already
<head_victim> ikt: everything I've ever seen from that company (including I device I bought and then threw away) has been heavily proprietry, just barely working under windows and completely failing under linux.
<ikt> that would fully explain why it's not in the kernel already
<head_victim> From what I can work out they just import chinese stuff and rebadge it.
<head_victim> Well that's what my device looked like.
<ikt> brb
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: you will need to contact renura to take this further. If it is not your driver (as in you didn't write it) then there will be licensing issues that need to be resolved to allow it into the kernel properly.
<hot_wheelz> ok
<hot_wheelz> so ur say they import and rebadge right?
<head_victim> I can't be sure I do not work for them. The device I bought was pretty poorly constructed though.
<hot_wheelz> what device was that?
<head_victim> http://www.digitalnow.com.au/product_pages/Dabby.html
<head_victim> I went out and bought a 40 dollar usb HDTV dongle instead and plugged it in and it just worked. So I threw that other one away.
<jfer> blahdeblah, are you there?
<blahdeblah> yo
<jfer> i got your recent email
<hot_wheelz> ok i have a http://www.digitalnow.com.au/product_pages/TinyTwin.html (same without DAB+)
<head_victim> They will have different hardware inside them though.
<blahdeblah> jfer: Direct, or list?
<jfer> list. i got some stickers at the Open Day but if you got any of the domed stickers i wouldn't mind you sending me some.
<blahdeblah> jfer: Too late.  No domed stickers, and i didn't think to check who got them at the open day.  :0\
<blahdeblah> :-\
<head_victim> Nah there were no domed stickers at the open day.
<jfer> i don't think that you have sent me any anyway
<hot_wheelz> i would have thought they would be indentical with the addition of the DAB+ tuner no?
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: I doubt it but anything is possible.
<jfer> i haven't given you my address after all
<hot_wheelz> ok
<head_victim> jfer: it's ok we put a tracking device in your bag ;)
<hot_wheelz> thanks anyway guys good talking to you
<head_victim> no worries hot_wheelz sorry we couldn't be of more assistance.
<hot_wheelz> np
<blahdeblah> jfer: Well, we've got no worries then!  :-)
<dylanioop> hi all i need a usb wifi card that works out of the box anyone got any ideas of brands i can get and where i can get them from?
<head_victim> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/420697/usb-wifi-dongle-that-works-in-ubuntu
<dylanioop> sporry what was that link?
<dylanioop> i need a cheep one what i can get form like harve norman or dick smith or somthing
<head_victim> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/420697/usb-wifi-dongle-that-works-in-ubuntu
<head_victim> Ah ok, I"d just google what's available and see which one works
<dylanioop> gerr stupid irc client
<dylanioop> can i get it again thanks?
<dylanioop> can i get that linkl a
<dylanioop> again 
<MaxEeePsycho> dylanioop:  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/420697/usb-wifi-dongle-that-works-in-ubuntu
<dylanioop> any one know if a dlink one would work?
<MaxEeePsycho> dylanioop: DSE sells WN111, but you have to make sure its the version 2 with Atheros ar9001u, if you have a laptop you should be able to go into the store and test it there and then on the bench..
<dylanioop> dse?
<MaxEeePsycho> no, not recommended by that link
<MaxEeePsycho> the DWA-131 and DWA-125 that dse sells are the 2 that are not recommended
<dylanioop> dse is dick smith electronics?
<MaxEeePsycho> yep
<blahdeblah> far out the wiki is slow tonight
<dylanioop> what about linksys?
<MaxEeePsycho> checking
<dylanioop> ok
<blahdeblah> head_victim: What did you do with the wiki structure?  I can't for the life of me work out how to edit it.
<MaxEeePsycho> hmm, the WUSB600N isn't in the list, the WUSB300N is, requires a hack, but between the 2, the company may have changed chip-set
<MaxEeePsycho> sorry, it is in the list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#WUSB600N
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I haven't changed anything that would stop you editing it, what page?
<blahdeblah> I just can't work out how to do it - i hit edit and all i see is an include directive.
<head_victim> Hahaha which page? Did I link the wrong one?
<head_victim> I might have linked the one of the 10 pages required to do the team reports "correctly" :/ 
<head_victim> It's a very convoluted process that I'm only just understanding now but still not sure why they've asked us to do it like they have.
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/January
<head_victim> That's probably the one you want?
<blahdeblah> no
<dylanioop> so maxeeepsycho do you have a recomendation of one what will work?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: where's the list for this month that you put in?
<blahdeblah> it's freaking slow, too
<head_victim> That's "this month" the one that's finishing, for February which is still a work in progress look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/February
<blahdeblah> OK
<head_victim> Yeah apparently there is "an upgrade" at some stage that will make it happen quicker. Also some of the searches they want in the team reports stuff "to make it easier" slows it down a lot as well. 
<head_victim> dylanioop: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported as well
<head_victim> I filed a bug because all I ever get these days is 500 internal server errors whenever I save anything
<head_victim> Bug 701495 is ming
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 701495 in Ubuntu Website "wiki.ubuntu.com 500 internal server error (dup-of: 668530)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701495
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 668530 in Ubuntu Website "Wiki - 500 Internal Server Error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668530
<head_victim> Bug 668530 is the main one
<caryb> Evening lads
<caryb> & Ladies
<MaxEeePsycho> hmm, dylanioop, this http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/62461/NETWORK_WIRELESS_ADAPTERS_-_USB/Linksys/WUSB54GC-AS.asp should do it
<dylanioop> what sort of speeds do you ou get from g?
<MaxEeePsycho> 54Mbps
<MaxEeePsycho> max
<dylanioop> ahyeah thats plenty fast enough considering my internet is only like 1MB/s
<MaxEeePsycho> yeah, it'll cover it
<head_victim> blahdeblah: thanks for the edit, at least it proves someone reads my random emails to the list :)
<ikt> I read them head_victim  :D
<ikt> I skim them :/
<sagaci> I just saved it as a file then did a head and tail
<head_victim> Yay so I'm not just talking to myself
<blahdeblah> sagaci: very generous of you
<sagaci> I like to get the most out of my command line
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Got any posters left?
<head_victim> Well those 4 posters that were used are all laminated so they are reusable (and I have them all here)
<sagaci> Poster size?
<head_victim> A1 - A3
<sagaci> New branding?
<head_victim> Yeah, 2 of the ones elky made and 2 others I found on spreadubuntu.org
<head_victim> Can be seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane/Photos
<sagaci> Are they au specific
<sagaci> Symbian phone = web browser sucks
<blahdeblah> head_victim: If i can, i might come and get the small one from the left of the stand
<head_victim> sagaci: some are some aren't
<head_victim> The business card you got, well think that at size A1 and A2
<head_victim> The other 2 are not AU specific.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: cool, as long as it comes back when you're finished no problems at all
<sagaci> Ah nice. I'll go check them out on a real comp soon
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Do you know how we can get some good quality printouts of that "your free alternative" brochure that i could give to my local library?
<head_victim> I have a laser printer, but it's black and white only
<head_victim> There's no real "cheap" alternative though unless you know someone with a colour laser
<head_victim> I could just buy a bunch of A5 paper and hit print
<head_victim> Yay, half the CDs I have here are sitting packed up and ready to be posted tomorrow
<head_victim> I've offered some to the flood relief and some to Humbug/The edge so I'll wait to see what they say before trying to palm off more, don't want to offer stuff and have nothing left.
<blahdeblah> Can you keep 25 or so aside for me?
<head_victim> Sure mate, no worries.
<head_victim> Do you still have many left to post out if people are still looking?
<blahdeblah> About 20
<head_victim> Ok cool, just I'm starting to get low if Humbug and the Flood IT people both take me up
<blahdeblah> I've got access to an A3 colour copier but i was hoping for something with a bit more bling. 
<blahdeblah> When you got those business cards printed, did they give you prices for larger card printing?
<head_victim> http://www.quickcolourprint.com.au/index.php
<head_victim> That's who I went through.
<ikt> just have to say virtual snapshots are the best thing ever
<blahdeblah> ikt: Amen!  That's how i back up my server - pause the VM, take an LVM snapshot, then resume.  Takes less than a minute to do all my backups.
<ikt> XD
<ikt> btw head_victim you're a sexy man
<ikt> love your beard
<blahdeblah> I for one love the look on jfer's face in the last slide.
<ikt> ya :)
<ikt> so good
<ikt> wish I could have been there :(
<sagaci> Yeah, the posters look good
<sagaci> Don't like ubuntu in uppercase
<dkg7791> kk
<dkg7791> oops wron place
<dkg7791> *wrong
<sagaci> Who did the dotty australia
<ikt> sagaci, according to this:
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam?action=info
<ikt> 2006-07-12 21:38:29	30770	-	Matthew Vermeulen	ATTNEW: ubuntu-au.png
<ikt> don't know if it was him though
<sagaci> Ah ok thanks
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Archives/Logo
<head_victim> ikt: thanks, I think?
<ikt> :D
<sagaci> Sleep, oh here i come
<head_victim> NIght mate
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I complete misunderstood you last night, I thought you were asking about flyers to hand out to people to leave at the library. Have a look at http://www.officeworks.com.au/retail/content/copying-and-printing?siteAware=true because that's where I got the posters done
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I was talking about flyers - i'd just like them to look better than if they come off a colour laser
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, when I looked at flyers they seemed pretty expensive actually
<blahdeblah> Something like the gloss papers on that page at Officeworks would probably be OK - i only want about 10 sheets
<sagaci> morning
<head_victim> Morning sagaci 
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ah ok, well they're the 2 places i found, let me know if you found anywhere cheaper :) 
<cafuego> blahdeblah: there's a nice place here in melb, but i doubt that's highly useful ;-)
<head_victim> If you're only doing 10 postage will be bugger all so might be worth looking into it if is pretty good.
<cafuego> i try to use them exclusively - they're docsoncall.com.au
<cafuego> They for instance did the lca2008 postcards
<sagaci> lovely saturday morning
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-05
<blahdeblah> sagaci: You mustn't be in Qld :-)
<sagaci> nope, nsw
<hot_wheelz> hi 
<hot_wheelz> is http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd the official site for the open driver or not?
<hot_wheelz> it would to the case
<ikt> good morning all
<ikt> heya hot_wheelz 
<ikt> in ubuntu just head to:
<ikt> system > admin > additional drivers
<ikt> and from there you can activate your ati or nvidia graphics card drivers
<ikt> iirc the open source drivers are enabled by default
<ikt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sagaci> This airconditioning noise is worse than being at the world cup
<ikt> it's raining
<sagaci> Catch some water, bottle it and sell it
<sagaci> Naturally from the sky
<ikt> nice
<ikt> i'll make millions
<sagaci> Mount Franklin does
<ikt> :D
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239556.html ?
<head_victim> Do you have a kernel that is 2.6.33+ ?
<head_victim> And please don't paste across multiple channels
<sagaci> Otherwise there'll be trouble
<kaushal> head_victim: apologies
<kaushal> does 10.10 comes with kernel 2.6.33+ ?
<nisshh> kaushal, 10.10 by default comes with 2.6.35
<nisshh> but 10.04 doesnt
<nisshh> 10.04 only comes with 2.6.32
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> is it available for 10.04 ?
<sagaci> Maybe in the backports
<kaushal> ah ok
<sagaci> Not as well tested though
<nisshh> either in backports or you would have to compile it yourself, which i dont recommend
<kaushal> nisshh: ol
<kaushal> ok*
<kaushal> so how do i get around this issue ?
<sagaci> Install 10.10
<nisshh> oh you have broadcom wireless
<kaushal> so enable backports and then do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaushal> nisshh: yes
<nisshh> apparently broadcom drivers sucked prior to around 10.10 is
<nisshh> ish
<sagaci> Broadcom wireless has been fine for me since 10.04
<nisshh> yeah
<kaushal> but i am on 10.10
<nisshh> i think the issue was the ath5k driver as opposed to the ath9k driver or some such
<kaushal> and not on 10.04
<nisshh> kaushal, i cant help sorry, i dont have anything with broadcom wireless
<sagaci> Well go to additional drivers and install it
<kaushal> sagaci: additional drivers ?
<nisshh> kaushal, system > administration > hardware drivers
<kaushal> is it from the website of broadcom ?
<sagaci> Under system administration
<kaushal> nisshh: i did that
<nisshh> heh, no
<kaushal> already 
<nisshh> and?
<sagaci> Should get an open and a closed driver
<nisshh> you should have the ath9k driver available unless your wireless is an old model
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so install athk9 for this broadcom wireless card ?
<kaushal> nisshh: I have mentioned the card details too in the email thread
<nisshh> kaushal, i dont know, it really depends on your issue, you just say "its not working" but thats too generic
<sagaci> Does anything show in networkmanager applet
<kaushal> yes
<kaushal> no firmware 
<sagaci> Ah ok
<kaushal> nisshh: I would pastebin the daemon.log too
<kaushal> sagaci: sure
<nisshh> kaushal, if you like
<kaushal> nisshh: as you suggested to enable backports can i do it in 10.10 ?
<nisshh> kaushal, it can be done in any version of Ubuntu, but i cannot help you now, i must go out
<kaushal> nisshh: sure
<kaushal> and thanks
<kaushal> np
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> haven't seen darkrose in a while
<ikt> she in brisbane?
<nisshh> ikt, no, she just doesnt sit in the loco channels anymore
<nisshh> essentially, she isnt part of the loco now
<ikt> :(
<elky> nisshh, :((( what happened?
<sagaci> ...?
<Blank__> elky, I get the distinct impression she wants nothing to do with ubuntu anymore...
<elky> Blank__, she's in other ubuntu channels though
<Blank__> the topic of one of her channels states: "STFU about Ubuntu"
<elky> she's in the UW channels still
<sagaci> oh, thought there was something wrong with nisshh but it's just a continuation
<sagaci> like he bricked his router
<Blank__> oh wow, quail too
<sagaci> burnout
<nisshh> elky, what?
<elky> nisshh, you mentioned darkrose leaving.
<elky> i was asking about that.
<nisshh> elky, yeah, darkrose and quail inhabit other channels now
<nisshh> she is still around, but she doesnt like being in the Ubuntu channels now
<nisshh> don't ask me
<nisshh> why
<nisshh> probably because she doesnt contribute to the loco, or whats left of it
<nisshh> elky, she used to only not be in here, but now she isnt in -chat either
<elky> Dear whoever controls the thermostat, I would like to register a complaint: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDN60901/IDN60901.94767.shtml
<Blank__> it's still about 27 here, having hit about 38 during the day
<elky> Blank__, it did get cooler. it's decided to get hotter again. at nearly midnight
<Blank__> elky, looking at those figures, you're right :S
<Blank__> I do wish that whoever/whatever controlling aforementioned thermostat would knock it down 10 degrees or so
<Phlosten> it is broken
<Phlosten> power failure
<Blank__> have to get the electrician in?
<Phlosten> we lost power out here for an hour on Thursday, rather interesting
<Phlosten> "what do you mean you only get 12 minutes on the UPS.."
<Blank__> a UPS != a generator
<Phlosten> indeed
<Blank__> until the advent of portable, safe hydrogen cells, we're stuck with things like UPS' with SLA batteries, and fossil fuel-powered generators, with the occasional solar panel/wind turbine somewhere
<Phlosten> although I did discover our PABX doesnt have a battery backup in it, bought a UPS for it on Friday
<Blank__> ah, interesting
<Blank__> well time for sleep...
<Blank__> must go before i get caught up chatting to even more people :p
<ikt> ok
<ikt> so I have to simply resetup ubuntu on a pc, reinstall bind, copy the files over, redownload/install zimbra, then flick the ip's over and we're all good ayay
<ikt> not a problem
 * ikt self motivates himself
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-06
<sagaci> morning
<ikt> mornin sagaci 
<sagaci> what's happening
<ikt> not much :)
<ikt> going to setup my mail server toda
<ikt> then get back into python
<ikt> you?
<sagaci> don't really know yet, going to d/l squeeze when it's ready
<sagaci> well, when it's mirrored on aarnet
<ikt> sagaci, how long till it becomes available?
<ikt> estimate?
<sagaci> on aarnet? tomorrow or tuesday
<ikt> ah nps
<Phlosten_> !debian The official release announcement has just been sent! #squeeze is official now! :D
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phlosten_> their new website design looks funny...
<scotty^> Is anybody else unable to boot Natty alpha 2?
<scotty^> I'm using the 32 bit version, but that probably doesn't matter.
<blahdeblah> I am, but that's probably because i haven't got it installed... ;-)
<scotty^> You're using the LiveCD too?
<ikt> scotty^, yeah
<ikt> what issue are you having?
<scotty^> crash before login screen
<ikt> after you've installed or before it even loads up the try ubuntu vs install ubuntu screen?
<blahdeblah> I haven't even downloaded it.  So it stands to reason i can't boot it.  ;-)
<scotty^> oops, I meant before it loads up the try ubuntu vs install ubuntu screen.  I forgot that there is no login screen on the LiveCD! :)
<scotty^> lol blahdeblash
<ikt> most likely this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/712082
<ikt> hrm
<ikt> !ubuntu
<lubotu2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikt> !ikt wooot!
<ikt> !ikt
<ikt> !info
<ikt> !ikt info
<scotty^> My monitor has bad EDID.  It's always been a bit hit and miss booting or logging in on both Lucid and Maverick.  Booting with the monitor powered off helps but is still not 100% reliable.  And changing to a different resolution after logging in is a bit hit and miss too, particularly on Maverick.  Often causes a crash.  But I don't think that is what is happening here as the crash occurs much earlier in the boot process.
<ikt> yeah
<scotty^> And I caught some rapidly scrolling msg about sys\devices\pci......\usb....... on repeated attempts
<ikt> imo give virtualbox a go
<scotty^> (on Natty)
<scotty^> and it was very slow
<ikt> probably a bug
<ikt> natty is really quite buggy atm
<ikt> which is fun for me :D but not so much other people :s
<scotty^> Removing my USB flash drive and then booting Natty with the monitor powered off and waiting for a long time and then powering on the monitor showed a different set of kernel messages, with the last one being about kernel thread helper.  Then it was just stuck - I couldn't even CTRL-ALT-DEL, which did work on during the rapidly scrolling msg about sys\devices\pci......\usb.......
<scotty^> Anyway I'll check bug 712082 - thanks for the link
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 712082 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Random kernel panic during boot on a Dell Inspiron 1520" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712082
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-31
<blahdeblah> Anyone seen jfer around lately?
<head_victim> I hadn't seen him much since LCA last year to be honest.
<head_victim> He's up your way though I think
<blahdeblah> Yeah, i was gonna get in touch and see what stuff they did at the SCCC.
<head_victim> SCCC? School or event?
<blahdeblah> computer club
<head_victim> Ah fair enough. Hopefully a bit easier to get into than Humbug
<blahdeblah> It they meet between my place and the beach - 5 minutes maybe.
<head_victim> Lucky so and so
 * blahdeblah loves a good beach being that close ;-)
<head_victim> Which beach if I may ask? We stay up at moffat semi regularly
<blahdeblah> Haven't been to Moffat yet.  Done Kings & Dickie and was gonna try Shelley next.
<head_victim> We stay at the apartments across the road from the beach closest the little set of shops.
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-02
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-04
<head_victim> Is it just me or is Ubuntu One sync very slow?
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-05
<ikt> hi all :)
<head_victim> Gday ikt 
<Josey104> Yo
<head_victim> Gday Josey104 
<Josey104> how are you?
<head_victim> Not too bad, yourself?
<Josey104> how'd you hurt your head?
<Josey104> *I'm ok
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-28
<ikt> hey head_victim 
<head_victim> Evenign ikt 
<sagaci> hi
<ikt> hey guys :D
<ikt> I think I might be back again
<ikt> Was watching
<ikt> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122/
<ikt> when I realised playing wow how unproductive I am
<ikt> and I got an email from s.fox
<ikt> and I've been invited to be a global mod on ubuntu forums
<ikt> poke :/
<head_victim> Score, nice work with the mod thing
<ikt> XD
<ikt> was walking around like i'd won an oscar for a while there
<head_victim> I'm only here right now because I'm procrastinating on an assignment due Wednesday myself. So me talking about productivity is not a good thing :P
<ikt> lol
<ikt> been there man
<ikt> so many times
<ikt> like every assignment I've ever been given? :/
<head_victim> Hah well with a minimum of 2 assessment pieces per subject every 2 months there's always something on for me :/
<ikt> I'll be heading back in a month or 2
<ikt> or whenever the next period starts
<head_victim> Cool, my silly course only had a 3 week break over Christmas :/
<ikt> turns out I have learning difficulties and without ritlin or something like it I can't do anything :D
<ikt> or as jim jeffries said.. i'm an idiot
<ikt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtbvStm0Sp8
<head_victim> I don't know if it's good or bad but I had to google jim jeffries to figure out who he was.
<ikt> ohh
<ikt> he's one of the best aussie comedians ever
<ikt> if you're into his style of comedy
<ikt> which is very... blunt
<ikt> and misogynistic and all round shock humour
<head_victim> Fair enough, I'll look him up one time.
<dns53> is anyone at linux.conf.au?
<head_victim> dns53: nah I can't ever seem to make it back. Maybe if they're in Brisbane again I can organise it.
<dns53> how bad is the weather where you are?
<head_victim> dns53: settled down now, was pretty wet and windy for a long while there.
<ikt> wish I was there
<ikt> not in the storm
<ikt> but at linux.conf.au
<dns53> i'm looking for the keynote on friday, sir tim berners-lee
<ikt> oh yeah!
<ikt> is there streaming happening?
<ikt> I saw it  mentioned on the mailing list 
<dns53> no idea about streams, the talks are being recorded so if they are not streaming they will have the video's soon after the conference
<ikt> awesome
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-29
<sagaci> head_victim, school holidays in NSW actually coincide with the Ubuntu release
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/2208/detail/
<ikt> heya
<ikt> i'm still surprised
<ikt> there's now 3 australian members who moderate the Ubuntuforums
<ikt> and 2 NZ's
<ikt> head_victim: how's queensland?
<ikt> it seems to have gotten worse
<locodir-user> hi 
<locodir-user> does enyone want to go in the Loco Games with me 
<bcond21> hi every one
<head_victim> ikt: getting better
<head_victim> Damn, 330am.
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-31
<graemeW> Hey all, anything interesting happening?
<ikt> hi all :)
<ikt>  /poke
<ikt> hey sagaci 
<sagaci> hi ikt 
<ikt> sagaci: we gotta get some more aussies somehow
<ikt> they're definitly around
<ikt> There's like 2 aussies on the moderator team
<ikt> I just can't think of how to get us all together
<ikt> aren't most people on google plus?
<sagaci> I only listen on g+
<ikt> that should be enough
<ikt> surely there must be 10's maybe even hundreds of australian ubuntu users on g+?
<ikt> we just need to funnel them towards some projects
<ikt> I suppose we should have some projects first
<head_victim> ikt: I think the main issue is that for the majority, they are only users. Ubuntu has migrated from niche enthusiasts to reasonably common (as much as a Linux desktop can) so getting people enthused about doing stuff is difficult. 
<head_victim> So more than just trying to let them know we exist, we need to work out how we can motivate people to be involved :)
<ikt> agreed head_victim 
<ikt> off to work I go
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-01
<ikt> screen + irssi
<ikt> + ssh
<ikt> = irc from work
<ikt> woo
<ikt> hey dns53 :)
<ikt> :<
<ikt> hey all
<sagaci> hey
<ikt> what's happenen?
<ikt> i just spent 4 hours trying to convince some lady that the telstra support in the philipines are wrong and that her modem is locked
<ikt> to bogpond
<ikt> :<
<head_victim> More storms coming.
<jea> just what we need
<ikt> lol
<ikt> go queensland!
<ikt> atm you're flooding our call centre as well
<ikt> every night this week 50 people needing a callback and 10 people sitting in the queue at midnight
<jea> what call centre is that?
<ikt> jea: internode
<ikt> http://www.internode.on.net/contact/call_wait_times/
<ikt> 8 minute wait time
<ikt> and when I left 2 hours ago there were 25 callbacks
<ikt> note: 8 minute wait time at 11:10pm is huge
<ikt> before queensland at 10:30pmish the queue is usually dead
<ikt> and especially on a friday night
<jea> i guess the weather really doesn't help that
<ikt> yeah :/
<ikt> it's mainly because of queensland
<sagaci> depends what kind of problems you're seeking to resolve
<ikt> having an exchange go offline isn't new
<ikt> having 8-20 of them... is
<ikt> btw hi i'm ikt :)
<ikt> oh wait you're not jea
<jea> well, I am jea
 * jea wave
 * ikt waves
<ikt> always so delayed with my responses
<ikt> I wish irssi was more intergrated into ubuntu
<ikt> like psi
<ikt> psi/empathy
<ikt> pops up when there's a new message
<jea> that would be useful
<head_victim> ikt: so you on the phones or part of running the room? Just curious as I run a couple of call centres up here in a different industry
<ikt> head_victim: on phones
<head_victim> Would be interesting to compare one day
<ikt> hopefully on a quieter day :P
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-02
<ikt> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/01/14/java_zero_day_exploit_don_t_patch_just_disable_java_in_your_browser.html
<ikt> what's going on there...
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-03
<personne> Hello
<personne> Hello
#ubuntu-au 2015-01-29
<jared> Thoughts on translation - airplane or aeroplane ?
<jared> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/en_AU/+translate?show=untranslated
<jared> The enGB seem to favour aeroplane but I'm not sure how common that would be in enAU these days - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution
<jea> jared: on iOS they use Airplane Mode as the name for it
<jea> this is in enAU mode
<jea> I don't exactly know which should be used on Ubuntu. I would normally write aeroplane, but maybe airplane is better for a phone so that people are used to it
<jea> especially seeing as it is a search term
#ubuntu-au 2015-01-30
<murdravic> hi. fellas! High!
<murdravic> Anyway... Anyone here having trouble with ubuntu-xboxdrv? Seems my system thinks my usb wired game controller is wireless. Need help to trouble shoot?
<murdravic> please... driving me crazy...
#ubuntu-au 2016-02-03
<hggdh> jared: ping -- RT ticket #16894 -- is it still an ongoing concern?
<hggdh> (and now we wait for next morning ;-)
#ubuntu-au 2016-02-04
<Clam> Clammy
<blahdeblah> hggdh: The answer is yes, but it's a long way down in the work queue
<hggdh> blahdeblah: then why not close this RT, and open a new one when it is time?
#ubuntu-au 2016-02-05
<jared> hggdh & blahdeblah : honestly haven't seen it in a while but it definitely is not a high priority as the web site traffic has significantly dropped over the last couple of years
<jared> (I had to go search my inbox to figure out what you were even referring to)
#ubuntu-au 2017-01-30
<armourz> hey anyone able to help me ? just quickly
#ubuntu-au 2017-02-04
<armourz> anyone able to help me with networking or security using ubuntu ? 
#ubuntu-au 2019-01-28
<sufy> hi
